# Ever open up a pair of hair clippers?



## goldenchild (Oct 16, 2011)

75+grams from one set of clippers in addition to scrap steel.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 16, 2011)

I have taken them apart before. It's pretty fast and simple. They probably aren't the cleanest form of scrap to work with, don't get cut on them. :|


----------



## Buzzsaw (Mar 31, 2012)

please tell me this is copper and not gold...


----------



## AztekShine (Mar 31, 2012)

:lol: its copper...


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Buzzsaw said:


> please tell me this is copper and not gold...




*Really?????*


----------



## joem (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey buzz
I have a few boxes of this stuff I can sell you at only 85% spot of gold price  
I 'm just kidding with you, but seriously (and this is meant as help not insult) you just joined and are not able to distinguish gold against copper? You must be able to tell the difference between coloured metal. In the real world you must know this or you will be taken advantage of and end up a poor man indeed.
Please tell me your comment is only a dry sense of humour.


----------



## bswartzwelder (Jun 30, 2012)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but:

75 g = 2.41 ounces

Gold is selling for about $1600 per ounce

Do you really believe that $100 pair of clippers contains almost $3850 worth of gold? Like I said, correct me if I'm wrong, but the numbers just don't add up.


----------



## vyper (Jul 1, 2012)

Seriously. Thats copper not gold and at 3 lb for copper or whatever it is. Equals somewhere around 38 cents.


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 11, 2012)

Maybe it's #2 gold instead of #1.... tongue firmly in cheek....


----------



## grampa (Oct 13, 2012)

Buzzsaw said:


> please tell me this is copper and not gold...


Makes one wan't to bang ones head against the wall.


----------



## jakekent (Oct 14, 2012)

vyper said:


> Seriously. Thats copper not gold and at 3 lb for copper or whatever it is. Equals somewhere around 38 cents.


I have worked at a few scrap yards. That is called enamel. Its the lowest grader copper. A large volume has very little mass and its coated in enamel.


----------

